
Apply HN: CFC.io free calls to any numbers - vinogradov
CFC push prepaid customers or active international callers to using CFC app and stop paid. CFC using advertisement money to cover user expenses and gives them the possibility to avoid payments.<p>We are 4M users on board, $350k advertisement revenue iOS and Android app, which makes calls for free.
======
ac2u
[https://angel.co/cfc-io](https://angel.co/cfc-io)

Is this the same company? Congrats on your usage but the funding taken already
and the maturity might mean the Core YC programme would be a better fit.

------
dban10YComb
If you have 4M users and $350k in advertisement revenue why are you applying
for the fellowship? As well most things related to just making free phone
calls have been done previously many times over. I would add something like
free video calling made easy. Or if someone who does not know how to use a
computer or a smart phone, and your product can help them make video calls
with ease.

------
buss
Why do you want the HN Fellowship for a company with lots of users and
revenue?

How will the fellowship help you? How will you being in the fellowship help
YC?

------
brudgers
It looks like the company is already running, is that correct?

Is there a website providing information about the product?

What technology does the app use?

